# Licorice?



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Anyone here tried REAL licorice candy? It contains both licorice root AND molasses, and I've had some luck with it in the past. I think I have a problem with slow motility (I wake up in the morning with bile-reflux in my stomach). Licorice root is supposed to be excellent for your intestinal mucosa.Also, I'm not sure if this protocol was posted here before, but following is an article regarding constipation and may be interesting for those of whom fiber isn't helpful. http://www.lef.org/protocols/prtcl-038.shtml


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

very interesting post, thanks


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i was talking about the link, there is soemthign about a B5 vitamin that seems to help chronic C, i have never heard of that one before


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I wonder where one would find real licorice without all the sugar and stuff added. Have you found some and if so where?


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

Real licorice (candy) typically includes licorice root, molasses, and wheat (binder). If you want plain licorice without any of the additives, you can get licorice root in capsules at any health-food store.


----------



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

HIYes, I do eat licorice quite often... for me it does relief constipation. I am from Holland and licorice is a very popular candy there and if feel like I am getting constipated I will eat some and notice my constipation is relieved faster! In NOrth America you can buy real licorice in the health food stores or in any type of European Store such as German or Dutch delis...


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Anyone planning to take large amounts of licorice should note that it can cause electrolye imbalances, which can cause cardiac arrythmia's in severe cases. I know this happens with the sweet, I'm not sure about the tablets. So maybe check on how much is safe, particularly anyone with a pre-existing heart problem.


----------



## atl75 (Feb 19, 2002)

The above post is absolutely correct; taken in large amounts, licorice can raise BP, cause electrolyte imbalances, and cause one to retain water.Speaking of electrolytes, I've been supplementing with a drink every morning called "Emerg'gen-C". It consists of 1g Vitamin C plus a whole bunch of other electrolytes. For some reason, this concoction cleanes me out better than anything else I've taken.I found this via the link I posted above: http://www.lef.org/protocols/prtcl-038.shtml


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I've never tried the candies, but I do use licorice tea & find it's good for me. Maybe I'll get some molasses & try adding that to the tea (when I get around to it).Meanwhile I've been finding relief by taking in the morning: Two fudge grahams (Walmart's - which contains molasses) with yogurt & with Celestial Mint-Magic tea or Licorice tea (etc.)P.S. regarding the LEF site, the part about doctors being inaccurate about fiber makes *total* sense. I also mentioned that on my site.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

ginger root help anyone?


----------

